
Why people who know better still say 'SSL'. And 'hoverboard'. - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/ssl-or-tls?w=q
======
nailer
Author here. Interestingly, as I'm submitting this, 'Why is nobody using SSL
client certificates (2008)' is on the HN front page.

That's only nine years since TLS existed, but the terminology used in comments
is still skewed towards the older term.

~~~
dozzie
Moreover, most people who should know better call them "SSL certificates" or
"TLS certificates", while they're X.509 certificates.

~~~
nailer
X.509v3 to be precise! I wonder if anyone ever used X509v1 or v2...

